# Cat peeing on bed - with us in it!



## SarahJB (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok this is going to be a fairly long post because I want to try to give as much detail as possible but essentially one of my cats has started peeing on the bed in the last few days.

We got Coco and Boo from the rescue centre two weeks ago and after Boo's initial escape once we got her home both have settled in really well. 
Last Wednesday we took them both to the vets for their booster vaccines and they both seemed fine. In fact Boo was really warming up to us and playing lots. We hadn't been sure where she was sleeping previously but then on Thursday night she slept at my feet all night and then at 5.40am on Friday morning we woke up to find Coco strolling around the bed and I felt something wet on my legs - she had peed on the duvet it had soaked right through to the mattress (thankfully only to the zip off cover) so everything went in the wash. Now, I thought that it was due to the fact that the litter needed changing, I had been using Catsan and had a little left but wanted to switch them over to the oko I had bought so I threw out the old catsan filled the tray up with Oko and then put the leftover fresh catsan as a top layer so they would get used to it (and it was used).

Friday night we went to bed and allowed them into the bedroom again, thinking it had been just because of the litter. Saturday morning at 5am, same thing happened, Coco peed on the bed (so I get up and change all the bedding again and fetch the sleeping bag so OH and I can get back to sleep). 
This time I thought it was because she didn't like the Oko so I bought another bag of Catsan and filled up a second litter tray and put it in the same room as the one with the Oko. (they seem to favour the catsan)

Saturday night they were not allowed back in the bedroom and there was no pee anywhere else in the house. So last night we went to bed and thought because the litter is clean and they've got the catsan we'll let them back in the bedroom.

1.30am Coco jumps on the bed, we both wake up thinking uh oh she's done it again, but there's no sign of any pee. she get's off the bed and then jumps back on again. Walks around the bed and we're stroking her then she sits on the duvet right on OH's chest and pees again! She literally did it while we were stroking her!

OH was furious and shouted at her lots they both ran downstairs meanwhile up I get again to put the duvet and cover in the wash. It's at this point I feel that I should say that the washing machine is in an outbuilding so it's not like i just walk downstairs and put it in the wash - it's a real bloomin' chore!

Does anyone have any advice?
Here's a pic of the offending kitty, butter wouldn't melt right! Coco | Flickr - Photo Sharing! Coco | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## brianmf (Aug 9, 2011)

She could be telling you that she's got an infection (cystitis). Alternatively, it's some sort of protest about the litter tray. They do tend to get attached to one or other type. You could try putting down two litter trays with the two types of litter and see which one she prefers.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i agree you should get her checked out at the vets just in case its not a urinary infection, then if not i would say its definitely a behaviour problem, something has obviously upset her. has anything changed besides the litter? maybe a cat is roaming around near the house etc
i have this trouble frequently with jack my seal bi raggie since i got oliver another raggie. he has been known to pee on me and on the bed in general and everytime in the same place. i normally spray feliway on the bed and it seems to work.
otherwise try keeping them out of the bedroom for a time and see if this works.


----------



## SarahJB (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks both for your responses. They went to the vets on Wednesday for their booster vaccines and they got a check up as well. Do you think it could have come on between then and Thursday morning? She's not peeing anywhere else so if it was cystitis then wouldn't she pee elsewhere as well? 

They're not allowed outside yet as we've only had them a couple of weeks so another cat wouldn't be an issue. The other thing I thought of is that as Boo has come out of her shell a bit and come to us more she's getting more attention so I wonder if she doesn't like that? 

Anyway they're out of the bedroom for now. It breaks my heart as she's there at the door waiting for us to come out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Weeing on the bed is usually a way of your cat telling you that they are hugely stressed about something, but you do need to rule out that it's a UTI first and then at ways to tackle whats stressing her, which is most likely that she is in a new home and not settled yet but there are things you can do to help, a feliway diffusser can help Fabcats has some excellent advice on most things cat and this article about stress

Oh and make sure you wash the duvet and bedding with Bio-logical washing powder/liquid to make sure all the urine is removed/broken down otherwise she will still be able to tell where she has been and it will encourage her to wee on that spot again.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Where are the litter trays about? In your bedroom or another room? Do you leave your bedroom door open at night or closed?


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

We had this problem a couple of years ago. Started suddenly with one of the cats. We had him checked over and there was nothing amiss. The only thing that we could put it down to was the fact that our other cat had been quite ill and lost a lot of weight in a short time. Consequently she got a lot of attention when we were trying to get her to eat again. I finished up having to get a new duvet. My OH got that mad that they were banned from the bedroom, which was awful at first with a Siamese outside the door wailing but it only lasted about a week. They had their own room with a choice of beds (usually the otterman that was against the radiator and cradle) so they still had plenty of warm places to go. 

The good thing was that for the first time in years we were able to sleep without two cats hogging the bed (sometimes you couldn't move for fear of disturbing a cat). We are down to one cat now but the ban is still in place although he does know how to open the door in the morning if he gets up early and wants to go out. 

Could be that your puss is feeling a bit jealous as well. Much as I loved my cats you have to be practical when it comes to hygiene.


----------



## SarahJB (Sep 24, 2011)

Never known the difference between bio and non bio washing powder but just checked and I'm using bio Ariel Gel so hooray for that. 

I've been thinking about picking up some feliway I'd also read on these forums about Pet Remedy does anyone know which would be best? (and as an aside would this stop them from scratching the sofas? They don't do it regularly only when they're particularly excited and I think they just forget they've got a lovely scratching post!)

Both litter trays are in our downstairs loo and the bedroom door has always been open (although not now as they're both banned from the bedroom). 

as they came from the blue cross they did say that we could always call their animal behaviourist so will do that tomorrow when they're open again


----------

